# Wo ist meine .xsession Datei (Suse 9.0) ?



## daniel2000 (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein paar Windowmanager installiert, aber ich kann sie beim Login nicht auswählen (benutze kdm). Also habe ich im Internet gesucht. Dort steht, dass ich die .xsession oder .xinitrc im Home-Verzeichnis ändern bzw. exec /usr/local/bin/meinwindowmanager einfügen soll. Nun mein Problem: in keinem Home-Verzeichnis finde ich solche Dateien auch keinen Link irgendwo anders hin. Wo sind die Dateien, oder muss ich eine andere Datei ändern?

Daniel


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2004)

*Hi!*

Tipp mal als root ein: 


```
find / -name .xinitrc
```

Üblicherweise ist eine ".datei" nicht sichtbar.
Eine .xinitrc kann sich auch in einem anderen Ordner verstecken (bei mir war sie unter /etc/X11/  (GNU/Debian Linux) ).

Das ist manchmal von System zu System verschieden. Welches Linux benutzt Du denn?


----------



## tefla (4. Mai 2004)

wenn du keine parameter groß verwenden willst, nutze locate

locate .xsession

und schon bekommst du deinen Pfad. Aber du solltest dann vor einer Suchanfrage immer mal ein 'updatedb' machen. Das aktualisiert den Suchindex. 'locate' müsste auch wesentlich schneller wie find sein, da hier ja alles gecached wird.


----------



## daniel2000 (4. Mai 2004)

Danke für die Antworten. 
@Neurodeamon: Habe Suse 9.0 
Was muss ich in die .xinitrc eintragen, dass ich meine Windowmanager beim graf. Login auswählen kann? Ich habe zwar eine IF-Schleife gefunden, wo eine Variable namens WINDOWMANAGER geprüft wird. Hier der Quelltext:

```
if test -z "$WINDOWMANAGER" ; then
    if test -x /usr/X11R6/bin/kde ; then
        WINDOWMANAGER=/usr/X11R6/bin/kde
    elif test -x /usr/X11R6/bin/startkde ; then
        WINDOWMANAGER=/usr/X11R6/bin/startkde
    elif test -x /usr/X11R6/bin/fvwm2 ; then
        WINDOWMANAGER=/usr/X11R6/bin/fvwm2
    elif test -x /usr/X11R6/bin/wmlist ; then
        for i in `/usr/X11R6/bin/wmlist` ; do
            WINDOWMANAGER=`type -p $i`
            test -n "$WINDOWMANAGER" && break
        done
    elif test -x /usr/X11R6/bin/twm ; then
        WINDOWMANAGER=/usr/X11R6/bin/twm
    fi
fi
```
Im Menü beim Login kann ich KDE, fvwm2, twm und Windowmaker auswählen. Was muss ich hier ändern?

Daniel

P.S.: Lt. Suse ist ab 9.0 nur noch .xinitrc von Bedeutung, Änderungen an .xsession bewirken nichts


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2004)

.xinitrc


```
#wmaker
#enlightenment
#gnome-session
startkde
```

sollte eigentlich reichen um kde zu starten 
meine .xinit sieht ganz anders aus, da xfce4 als Windowmanager 

Für die anderen Window-Manager braucht man nur den gewünschten auszukommentieren.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (4. Mai 2004)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, für mich hat sich das aber so angehört, als ob er neue Einträge zu seinem
KDM hinzufügen will. So dass er seinen Windowmanager dort auswählen kann. Falls das der Fall
sein sollte, rate ich dir mal einen Blick in folgendes Verzeichnis zu werfen:


```
/usr/kde/3.2/share/config/kdm/
```

Kommt eben drauf an, welche Version von KDE du hast.

Thorsten


----------



## daniel2000 (4. Mai 2004)

ja, ich will neue Einträge einfügen. Habe KDE 3.1.4.
In der zwischenzeit habe ich heraus gefunden, dass man in /opt/kde3/share/config/ in der .kdmrc unter 
	
	
	



```
sessiontypes=kde,twm
```
 weitere Windowmanager-Kürzel eingeben muss. Und dann soll ich in der .xinitrc unter
	
	
	



```
# Choose a Windowmanager
```
 eine elif-Anweisung hinzufügen. Hat aber nicht geklappt. Im Kontrollzentrum habe ich versucht Einträge hinzu zu fügen, konnte aber nur die bestehenden verdoppeln.

Daniel


----------



## daniel2000 (4. Mai 2004)

Es hat geklappt!  
Weiß zwar nicht genau warum aber egal.   
Also nach den Änderungen an den zwei Dateien .kdmrc und .xinitrc habe ich den xserver neugestartet, 
habe die Änderung mit der elif-Anweisung in der .xinitrc rückgängig gemacht, die .kdmrc habe ich noch in Ruhe gelassen
bin zufällig wieder ins Kontrollzentrum und siehe da, ich konnte weitere Windowmanager hinzufügen. 
Kann es sein, dass man erst neue Windowmanager hinzufügen kann, wenn sie in der .kdmrc benannt werden?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Daniel


----------

